# when are fry big enough?



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

One of my mollies had a litter. The babies all were eaten and so on. Three babies are left. They are now all about 1/2 inches long. They are baloon mollies, so their bodies are still shorter than usual. There are 3 big fish in the tank. A banjo catfish, the 2 mother mollies.I am wondering if it is safe to let them out of their floating breeder container at 1/2 inches.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

They'll need to be big enough to 1)not fit in another fishes mouth 2)be able to compete for food.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd say once inch or close to it. Keep in min that balloon molly is actually a genetically malformed animal and has trouble feeding regardless of size.


----------

